# P2000 .40S&W to 357SIG ???



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if you buy a P2000 in .40 can you convert it to 357SIG? If you can what do you need to do except buying a 357 barrel. Do you need different magazines or something else?


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Probably springs too.


----------



## DonM (Apr 3, 2008)

*P2000 40 to 357*

Just picked up a P2000 in 357 Sig and it also came with a 40 S&W barrel, and no mention of needing anything else.


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

DonM said:


> Just picked up a P2000 in 357 Sig and it also came with a 40 S&W barrel, and no mention of needing anything else.


Will the 357 bullets fit in the .40S&W magazine and vice versa?


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

yes the mags are the same


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

*.357 sig .40 combo*

Not sure about yours but i bought a p2000sk .357 .40 combo and all i have to do is change out the barrel. Good luck!!


----------



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

Can you convert the USPc .357 sig to .40 also? I don't know the differences between both models.


----------

